
The End of Cloud Computing - vinod1073
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QTAtFaIiyc
======
teacpde
Very convincing and enlightening talk.

> less code, more math

This statement is popping up frequently, software engineers are getting closer
to mathematicians.

